# Crown XTi 4000 compared to XTi 4002



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

I am looking at using a Crown XTi 4000 or XTi 4002 instead of some SPA-1000s for a sub running 2 cabs (stereo pair with electronic xover), two each LMS-r 15" per cab with independent cabinet space at 225L each, ported low 14.75Hz. I would like to set it up so only one driver is running form xover down to around 25Hz or so and then add the other for deep bass.
Anyone have experience with the XTi 4000 versus the XTi 4002 and have experience with the EQ and settings for low pass filters? I would run the LMS-R's voice coils in series for a 4Ohm load and run two amps for running the high and low drivers separately.


----------



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

I will repost this in the Sub thread, sorry all.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As I did not see your Thread here, I went ahead and moved it to the Subforum you wanted.
Cheers,
J


----------

